# Engineering Jobs in HK



## rftan (May 31, 2016)

Hi new member on board here.

I'm currently working in singapore now as an engineer.
I'm interested to work in hong kong, to explore myself with new culture, peoples before i was too old for it . Plan to work in another country for 2/3 years then went back to my hometown and settle down.

Any member here can shed some light here where to search for engineering job, prefer R&D in RF field. Any job posting website or job agencies website recommended as i had no idea where to find.

hope to hear some positive feed back from the fellow menbers here.

thanks.


----------

